# 
,        !      ,     .       - .     !!!!
    :
1.    ,     :???? ,          ?? :Redface: 
2.   -, .(   (            ,  .. ,  ..),  -
3.   -    :
 - 62 - 90
 - 76 (,  ..  ) - 62
 - 90.3 () 68.2    
4.        ()      ( ,   ?? ,    86  " "?? )
5.    ,         ,      /??
,  ,   !!!   !  !

----------


## Lisaya

,       ,  ,     ,  62-90      ,      , 86       , ,     .
    ,               .       ,  .
 .           ,       .             ,    ,     ,   ,    .
    .  ,

----------


## 7272

> 


    ???

----------


## Lisaya

,        ,      ,  ,     20   ,       20     ,     20 ,

----------

!  :yes:

----------

,       ???  ,   ???      ?

----------


## Lisaya

,    ,, (       )   -  , -

----------


## olgaminakova

, ,     , ,  , .  :
   ,  ,   2 ,     ,                .   (51 62(76?)),    (20(  )60 -  ),     (8662 - , , 5186 -),      60    , ..        ,      62(76?)     ,   :
6290     
20(,   .)60   
2060     
5162(76?)     
6286   .
5186   (         ?)
6051   
,   ,
60(76?)62()     
60(  ) 62   ,        ?      ,

----------


## Lisaya

> 6290     
> 20(,   .)60   
> 2060






> 5162(76?)


 76,    ,           57 ,       ,       .



> 6051


     60-76, .        ,            76(  )  .
         76-62.
      ,    62-86,  62-90( ,    )  51-86,86-62,   51-86,86-91     .

----------


## olgaminakova

,   .         ,    ,   ,  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Lisaya

,        .      ?

----------


## .

""   ....    ,     ,     ,         "0",    2    (  )... -   -       ...  ....

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,  307

----------

,         , .          .       :         ,          .          . 149,   .   169  ,         .                    ,  -     ???
      ,

----------


## Lisaya

> 169


   ?

----------


## Lisaya

> 


    ?

----------

03-07-15/169  23.12.2010.
  ,  -        . ..      .   ,             , .. ,         .   -   .   1 .  -  ,   ,          .98           .      ,        . 
            ,     ,      .    -.
 !!!

----------


## Lisaya

> .98


   . 62,2-.
4   ?          .   .   ? ?   ( )  ,  ?       ?
  ,         ?        ?       ?         ?

----------


## Lisaya

? - ,     ,      .    ,   ,   ,

----------

,.    ,      ,   .           .        .              100 ,     200.              /  .

----------


## Lisaya

> 100 ,     200


       .


> /  .


.    ,     .
         307 .   :        .    :            ,       .          ,

----------


## Lisaya

> 


  .  .     ?    -           1         ?
    .
      ?

----------


## Lisaya

> .


-,     .       .   ?               (      ?       ?)         ?
   .      ?        ?

----------

,   ,       .      ,     .         .
    :                    ,       .    .
   ,         200,     100.            100.,       .             ???

----------


## Lisaya

> ,         200,     100.


   ,     .             (  ?)           -   ?   ,          . 200    110       , 90   .   ,.
     " "   .
     .
 ?

----------

,     .   /     .            .

----------

,

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,    ,      .     .        .
               ?         100  , 200  .     100   ,        ?  200

----------


## Lisaya

.
       ?

----------


## olgaminakova

> ,        .      ?


,   ..
  ...        ,     ,    ,   ,   ,    , ,      ,    .        :
1.      -  ,          .        90    , , ,      , 20         ,             ,     ,          26/.,  - 18 /..,         ,     ,   ,   ,      .   ,        .      90      . ,   91  ?      ,  ,     "",     ?
2.       ,    ,       ,  ,       ,  ,    ,    8-        -   ?
3.   ,       3-   -,     ,         .            3 ,           .       (-      ),   -             ,       ,      ,    ,  ,              ?

----------


## Lisaya

1,  ,  .    307   .         ,   ,               90  .   ..            .    ,    ,  - ,   .    .    .
2. 8-     .     ,   , ,    ,               . 25  26       .
3       ,       ,  .

----------

!!!! !!!  :Wow:        ,      .        ,-          100%  86   .

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,?  ?
  86 ,    ,    .  ?

----------

,      100%,       .    -76 -90.1,       ,      .   86        ,         ,          ,      .        ,       , . .        ,   , ,   .      86,   ?     -,     86   ,     ,

----------


## Lisaya

,    .      .
51-86, 86-98,98-91
   76-91   . 51-86, 86-76 .

----------

?        ?     :         ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ?


 


> ?        ?

----------

,            ...
 :Frown:

----------


## Lisaya

-?   ,      ?

----------


## Olya09

:Wink:   .
  ,  .        ,  ()   ,     ,..        ,       "  "

----------

,    ,   .,       .      ,    (      )   , -  (     )     .      ,         100%  . ,           ...

----------

1 8,       20           ,          ,          20   .     ?  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Olya09

17,7 .
        (,,)-     20.
          20,26,97  ..

----------


## Lisaya

**, ?

----------


## Lisaya

> 


,  ,

----------

,   .
,         .
   1 8 ,      ,              ,      !!! :Smilie:

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------


## zas77

> 62-90


,         :Wow:  
      ?

----------


## zas77

> .
>    1 8  ...


      1:
http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=60

----------


## Lisaya

> ,         
>       ?


1.     ,   .
2.    ,     307,      
3.    ,      ,  .      
4.   , .    .

----------


## zas77

> 1.     , ** .
> 3.    ,      ,  .


  ,         .       ,   ** 
1)    ,     ,   ?
2)       ?

----------


## Olya09

1)

----------


## zas77

> 1)


  ?     ,      ..,  , , ,   . 
  - .      ,   ,      .    ,  :    .

----------


## Olya09

-
   , , . -  !
                !,  , - !  ...   ...
     -

----------


## Lisaya

*zas77*,       .       ,    *Olya09*,   ,  307

----------


## Olya09

:Embarrassment:  " 307   " ...?

----------


## Olya09

:Wink:

----------


## Lisaya

.

----------

. , ,          .   ,    ?

----------


## zas77

-   ,   , ,      .      307 .       .

----------


## Lisaya

. ,

----------


## zas77

> . ,


       307-?      :Wow: 

         ?

----------


## Lisaya

> 307-?


  ,  
 162.    

1.            ,  . ** ,      .
2.        ( )     (    ,                 )       *               ,     *          ,          .

----------


## zas77

> **


    : **  .   **,   **.  ,       . 
,          .

----------

,     .  -  ,   86      18  ,   ,

----------


## ekhavkina

!    :    ,    "",  -  ,     ,     .          ,        (  ),   .           .     1 ,   ? 
   ,   :
 62.1  90.1/-  -   ( -  ?)
 62.1  90.1/. - - " -
 62.1  90.1/. - - " -
 62.1  90.1/   .. - " -
 50.1 (51)  62.1 -  
   .-,    ,      .   ?    ,    ,    .   ,    ,      - ,   .    ?  !  !

----------


## Lisaya

> 62.1  90.1/-  -   ( -  ?)
>  62.1  90.1/. - - " -
>  62.1  90.1/. - - " -
>  62.1  90.1/   .. - " -
>  50.1 (51)  62.1 -


 ,       ?      ?
20-10,70,60,76,68,69-   
90-20  .      .
,   ?

----------

, ,   !!!
         .   ,        .     . ,              ,   .          ,     .       .
:
20 60 -  .-.   
76/ - 90.1 -  
76/. - 76/ -   
76/- 76/ -   
60 76/ -        
90.02 76/   -   
76/   51 -  
90 99  - ()

:
    ,       76         ...        62??  ,      ,   ,  ,  ))))
 !!!

----------


## skippy91

:
20 60 -  .-.   
*20 - 60, 10, 70, 69, 26   * 
76/ - 90.1 -  
76/. - 76/ -   
76/- 76/ -   
60 76/ -        
26 76/   -   
76/   76/ -  
*51 - 76/ -    * 
*51 - 76/ -   * 
90 99  - ()




> 76         ...        62??


76     -    (      :Frown:  ),      -    ,    
      62

----------

,    76/. ,     20-,  , ,   .
   ,     :Smilie: 
 ,  : 
   6%,       ,    ???

----------


## 7272

76    -         .

        76   .         76,  62 ,    .

         .     .      "  "          .

----------


## skippy91

, ,   - 



> _:   (),      "",     (   ,   , , ).       ()       ,     .        .          ,        :  ,       ,      ?_
> 
> *:
> 
> 
> 
>  22  2011 . N 03-11-06/2/30
> 
> *   -          ,   ,   .
> ...

----------

2010 ,  2011   -.   2010           51 .,      .   )))
 ,  .   ,   10   2014  ?

 :Smilie:      :   ,   ,     )))

----------

,    !!!!  :yes:

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## ekhavkina

,  !  ,   .    ,       , , , ,    ,  -,  -       !

----------


## 7272

> -       !


     .           .           .

----------

:      ,    .  -  ,     :Frown:

----------


## 7272

> :      ,    .  -  ,


   ,        ,    .

----------


## ekhavkina

62.1  90.1 -   
 50.1 (51)  62.1 -    
 20  60 -    ,
 60.1  51 -  
      ( ),    1 ,    ,     ,    ,           !

----------


## 7272

62.1  90.1 - 100 000   
  50.1 (51)  62.1 - 100 000    
  20  60 - 90 000    ,
  60.1  51 - 90 000  
 90 .20 - 90 000  
 90  99 - 10 000  
 10 000  
       .

----------


## ekhavkina

,       ,        ,   ,      ,     !   ?  ? !

----------


## ekhavkina

,      90.2  20, ?

----------


## 7272

90 ,     62.

----------

, ,      76  62   ?

----------


## 7272

> ,      90.2  20, ?


    (1)     ..

----------


## 7272

> , ,      76  62   ?


  76      ,    62

----------


## ekhavkina

:       -,          ?

----------


## 7272

,    ,     .

----------


## skippy91

( 9  2   ).      /  /  . "  " -        ,         /,   ...

----------


## Lisaya

> 76/. - 76/ -


51-91   .     ,  ,     .  .   .    .

----------


## room111

?

----------


## Lisaya

.     " ", .       .

----------


## ĸ

!!!  ! 15   ,               .     ,   . ,      ,  ?       ...    -  ,           .         (, ,    ..)?   ?

----------


## Lisaya

.      ?

----------


## ĸ

...     .     .      -  .     -     ...       .       .       ?

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------


## zas77

> ?


     ,       .

----------


## ĸ

,     ...   ?   -  , , ,  ...    :Redface:

----------


## Lisaya

:  .        ,     -

----------


## Lisaya

> 


    ? , , ,    .   .

----------


## zas77

> ,     ...   ?   -  , , ,  .


 **   , ..  .    ,   "".  ,  .

----------


## ĸ

> **   , ..  .    ,   "".  ,  .


  ...    -    ?     ?      ?    ?

----------


## Lisaya

,    .   ?
-,      ,   ,         , 
-,

----------


## ĸ

> ,    .   ?
> -,      ,   ,         , 
> -,


  .             .
   ,      ,     .

----------


## 7272

(, ,  )

----------


## Lisaya

> ,     .


 ,    ,   .           ?

----------


## Caprisiola

, ...  .  6%.  
              (   )     ,   ?  ,      ...

----------


## 7272

,   ?
       ,     - ,      .




> ?


 .

----------


## Caprisiola

,  ,  ,     ,     .

----------


## Caprisiola

2  162          ( ) **   (    ,                 )       ** ,              ,          .

..,   ,   "   ",    -   , ,   ...

----------


## 7272

> 


   ,   .

----------


## 7272

> ,     - ,      .


 ,       ,             ,        .          ,    ,      .

----------


## Caprisiola

,      ...    ?

----------


## 7272

> ,      ...


   .

----------


## Lisaya

,        .         .

----------


## 7272

> .


   .

----------


## Caprisiola

> ,        .         .


    .         ,     .
        ,   .  ,         ... , *m'm* *7272*,  ,      ,      -?

----------


## 7272

,      ,    ,     (   ).

----------


## Lisaya

1.1.          ,          ,   : . , ._________________________(  ),                 (   ),    ,  ,         .

      .   .       .          ,   ,         ,        ,      ,  .

----------


## Caprisiola

*m'm* *7272*,

----------


## Kasik1979

. ,            "  ".         ... ,         . :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

,    ,    .        .

----------


## Kasik1979

!

----------


## -

.
  !      . 
1.  (,  6 %)   2012 .,      2013 .
2.  /   13 .
3.     ,     ?
4.     , ..     ( ),         ?
5. /    ?      .  ()?      . ?
6.     ?  ? , , ?   ,      ?     ?
7.       (   ),    ?          ?
     ))   3      .
.

----------


## 7272

"     "

      .         . 

               " ".         "  ".

"   ,   ,   , , ,      .    ,  ,         - ,  3-5-7 ,    ",      -.

"  ,    ",   .

       ,      .                  .

" , ,      ,   ",   .

----------


## Kasik1979

.      ,         ,     ,  ,    ?

----------


## 7272

,       .

----------


## -

.

 .
  !      .
1.  (,  6 %)   2012 .,      2013 .
2.  /   13 .
3.     ,     ?
4.     , ..     ( ),         ?
5. /    ?      .  ()?      . ?
6.     ?  ? , , ?   ,      ?     ?
7.       (   ),    ?          ?
     ))   3      .
.

----------


## Lisaya

,         .   ,      ,   ,   .   ,    , ,   , ,    .      3          .
    ,  ,   ,    ,          ,       .

----------


## -

-    ,         ?

----------


## 7272

,          .

----------


## -

,   .
SOS !!!    () -   ,   .  ,        ,        ,  .        ( ).
.

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------


## -



----------


## 7272

> () -   ,   .  ,


        ?          .

----------


## -

" " ,         ,  (,   ),     ,        ,       "".

----------


## Lisaya

.    ,        !       .   ,    -

----------


## Lisaya

-  
 156.     
7.           ,               ,         ,    ,   45 - 48  .                          .

----------


## Lisaya

:    13.08.2006 N 491
(.  14.05.2013)
"                            ,            ()  ,   " 
    06.03.2009 N 6177-/14
<             >

----------


## Kasik1979

.  ,   ()   .       .   /?

----------


## Lisaya

,    ,

----------


## Mousy

,  .
 ,     .

 20  70 ( )
20 69,68 (  )
20 71 ( )
 20 60 ( )

62 90,1 (      (         ( - 2013)   )

50 66 (       ) -  ,    (((.

51 76.06 -    (      :     ,         (      (           ))      ,  ,    ,     " ",       ,             ,  ,   1  76,06          1 000 000.      -    .         ,  51  76,06 " "    50 000 (      ),    ?

76,06  90,1 -   (  . -. . ,   -   )-       .
76.06  91.1 -      .
91.2 51-  .

 ....

----------


## Lisaya

.      ,     ,   .    .
      : ,     .     ,      51-76,6       .    ,   .   ,   -   .          ,  ,       .     76,5-91  .       2

----------


## Lisaya

> 91.2 51-  .


. 20-60  (       )            60-51.      2     



> 76,06 90,1 -   (  . -. . ,   -   )-       .


76-90   
76-90   .       -

----------


## Mousy

> . 20-60  (       )            60-51.      2     
> 
> 76-90   
> 76-90   .       -



     ,   .  -

    ,        ? ( -   ,          : , ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

,        .    ,   -  45.     ,   ,     ,   .       ,    ,  ,    ,  .
 ,    .      ,    .  ,  ,    .     ,       -  ,             ,         .   , ,     76 ,   " " 51,50-76.       62

----------


## Moonline

! , ,           ,          ,   , ,   ,      / ...  ,     ?

----------


## Lisaya

,    , , . ,       ,  .   ,    ,          .     -

----------


## room111

-     .         .     ,    -   .

----------


## T

.  ,    ,     ?         ?

----------


## Lisaya

,     ?

----------


## T

,   ,     : , ,   ..-   ?

----------


## Lisaya



----------


## T

> 


 !      ?

----------


## T

*m'm*, 
 !  !   ,     .      .  .    (, , )     ,      .  (   )?      ,    ?
  .
         ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

?        ?

----------


## Lisaya

,    1

----------


## T

!     ,   ?  ,          ?   ?
  ( ,, , , )+       ?(      )????  3 ,    ,  /  .     ?
 ,     ,  .          ,  .
    ,      -,    ? -    .

----------


## T

,   ,    .
      ,   ,     ,    ?    ?
    :
-        ,         (  ),      ,    ?

----------


## Lisaya

> 


.   .    .    .      ,   (   )     .    .  ,     , .   . . .      .    ,         .      .    .  ,      "- :   "  .   .   .       ,         .
.      - .   . ,     -

----------


## T

,   .        - !

----------


## 1589

, ) , ,        ,   ?      ,     , , ,     ....       ....    -   ?         ...    .....-  ... ?         ,        ...  ? ,  ...


  ,   ....       ...

----------


## Lisaya

,      ,       ,    ,

----------


## 1589

> ,      ,       ,    ,


,  )          ,    ?        ,     : - ,  ,      (   ..) ...    .  ,    ...     1      ,       ,   ...

----------


## Lisaya

> - ,  ,


 



> (   ..)


 



> 1      ,       ,


 .   .

----------


## 1589

> 


,   ?           ...         -?    ...      1,40   ( ),    1,40    ,                .  ? .        ,     ?

----------


## Lisaya

1.    ?
2.       ? "   1,40,   1,30,    0,50" ?

----------


## 1589

> 1.    ?
> 2.       ? "   1,40,   1,30,    0,50" ?


 ,    ...      ...      ,     .. ( ):

  (   )  01.01 = 200 000 
   = 600 000 
 = 500 000

       = 550 000 (        ) ,  ..:
-  .  = 50 000
-   = 80 000
- ... = 210 000 
- ... = 100 000
- ... = 110 000

    ( ) =  200 000 +  600 000 -   550 000 = 250 000 

     ,    ?         ? 
     ,         ,      ,        ... 
  -  ...

----------


## Lisaya

,                  .
    ,       .     20 .     20           .
  ,      :
1.  1,40  *    .   1200 = 1,4*1200=1680.    12  20 160 .
2.    1,35 * 1200*12=19440.
3. .   (     , .      .           1,35,   , ) 20 160-19440=720 
4. .    1,4,             ,  20 900.   740 .
           20 160,  20 160.
  .    ,     .      .     .    100 ,  100

----------


## Lisaya

.         ,       ,           .    ...... ,        ,     ,      .  3   600

----------


## 1589

,       , .. = ,     ,                 ... ..   ,   ...

----------


## Lisaya

> .. =


    ,   .  ,    ,,   . .        .

----------


## 1589

> ,   .  ,    ,,   . .        .


   !!      ,        ! )))

----------


## Gisele

!)**  :Help!: !      ?!     ,     ,  ?!     ????   ) :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,  ,    .         ,      .    ..

----------


## Kasik1979

.        .        ,          ....     :Big Grin:           ,   -. :     /   (    ) ?     .   ?

----------


## Lisaya

.   25  , 26   .(        , )
  :   100   ,  300 ,   50 ,  75 ,        800 ,          ( , )     .     .  ,  ,       ,    (   ,     ).   : ,   , , , ,    .  1200  .     12 ,     .   1  .      ,        .
 30   .      . "  ". ,    2   , ,       ,       .    25 .    ,  ,   " " 18    .      , .     .
,           .,     .  -

----------


## Kasik1979

*.m`m*  ,      ,    ,   / ?

----------


## Lisaya

.    :     100 ,  ,      .   .

----------


## Kasik1979

,    ?  .  ..

----------


## Lisaya

.   , .    ,    ,    3  ,     .

----------


## Kasik1979

*m`m*.  ,     . ,     ,  7020,9  11754,  18774,9 .. /   .  83064,07.     - 40952.   -42112,07.   .  /,    / . : (6552  1*4,73 (.13 )) + 15%(..) = 35639,60. 
 / -: 
1.  (40952 / 83064,07) * 35639,60 =17570,93. ..      / . - 17570,93.,       , ? 
2.    ,     /  - 13327,48. 
    ,        /   ,       ?   ,     ,    ,   . .

----------


## Lisaya

.     ,    .

----------


## 7272

,   ,  /    -   .

----------


## Kasik1979

:yes:

----------


## 812

!
,-, .         . (  ).              ?
.

----------


## 812

.     ,        ,   ?     .       .

----------


## Lisaya

?
    - .     354 .

----------


## 1589

,  .    ,   ..      ,      .        ,       ,   ;           ,    .

----------


## 17

...      ?   ,     ,       ?          ,    ,   (   ),                 . (        ???)       ,           ,             ,    (   ,      -      ),               ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ,  .    ,   ..      ,      .        ,       ,   ;           ,    .


  ,      .            ,  ,      ,        .

----------


## Lisaya

> ...      ?   ,     ,       ?          ,    ,   (   ),                 . (        ???)       ,           ,             ,    (   ,      -      ),               ?


      ,   .      .   -   ,     .          ,     (   ) .      ,         ,      .
      ,  - ,   ,    "".

----------


## 17

> ,   .      .   -   ,     .          ,     (   ) .      ,         ,      .
>       ,  - ,   ,    "".


  ,       ... ..    ...    ,   ,   ...              (  -  ..) ? 

     ...      (   ,  ....    ),             .          (   ) ....       (          )...        -?

----------


## Lisaya

-  2,3.

----------


## 17

> -  2,3.


         ?       .....       ,   ,    -   ,       ?    -?

----------


## 1589

> ,      .            ,  ,      ,        .


     ,   ,         ) 

   /   +   .,  ,         . .  .      ? -       ? - )))  

,   ,      ,     .      , -    .     ,    ,  -     ,    , .. .     ,      ,     ,       !          .     ,   ,     ,       .  ,    .               ,   ..  

... ,     .    ,       ,     .   ,        .

----------


## Lisaya

.        .  .      ,   .       ,       .           - . ,      -      .
     ,     ,       .    . . *  , *       .

----------


## 7272

> ... ,     .    ,       ,     .   ,        .


    ,            .

----------


## 1589

> .        .  .      ,   .       ,       .           - . ,      -      .
>      ,     ,       .    . . *  , *       .


          . ?

----------


## 1589

> ,            .


  ?   ,         : , -    ... ,

----------


## 1589

> ,        .


 ,     ,         .,    ,       ?

----------


## Lisaya

.        .       ,,     ,      .   62-90    .    .

----------


## 812

.   , .  -.    .  .    . , .  .    ,    .  ,   .

----------


## 812

. ,-,     .       .            ? (    ). .

----------


## Lisaya

-

----------


## Kasik1979

.  -    :        ,  ,       .     01.10.14.,    ,           ,   .           .      ?     ,   ,           ?

----------


## Lisaya

.      .    -

----------


## 812

?       -   ,?

----------


## 812

.      .

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------


## Lisaya

1.       ?
2.    ,

----------


## 812

> -


     ?       -   ,?

----------


## Lisaya

> ,

----------


## Kasik1979

,      ,  ,   ,     ,    -   ,     ..           ,     ,  ,        ,  ,      .

----------


## Kasik1979

.      ,        .  ,          .   : "         "  "          " ?

----------


## 7272

:


>

----------


## Kasik1979

.

----------


## Lisaya

-    ?

----------


## Vlash666

.        ? - .     307                              ?  . :Smilie:

----------


## 17

, ! ,        ?  62-90    : 
62-90  1 ; 62-90  2  ..
   ? 62-90  ..; 62-90  .....  ..

----------


## Lisaya

> , ! ,        ?  62-90    : 
> 62-90  1 ; 62-90  2  ..
>    ? 62-90  ..; 62-90  .....  ..


   .  ,     .       .   .   , ,

----------


## Lisaya

. 354

----------


## 17

? .. 62-90    , 62-90  , 62-90   ?

----------


## 17

> .  ,     .       .   .   , ,


       ? .. 62-90    , 62-90  , 62-90   ?

----------


## Lisaya

. 62-90

----------


## zas77

> 62-90  ?


  ,       ?    ,     ,    ..?             . 
,     ()- 51 ( 50)/76      . 76/51,     76/76.
     ,         .

----------


## Lisaya

*zas77*,       .   ,    - .   ,      , .          .

----------


## zas77

.        , ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

7

----------


## Lisaya

*zas77*,   ,  ,  354

----------


## 812

> ?       -   ,?


,,-,            . .

----------


## 812

,   ,       62,   76. ,   62. 
     ,   ?    ,      ,     .    ?       76,    ,       .
.

----------


## Lisaya

,       62   76 .    .
 62 "    "

 62 "    "          .
 62 "    " *     90 "", 91* "   "  ,     .
 76 "     "

 76 "     "            , *      60 - 75*:     ;  ;  ,                    ,  .


.       
 31  2000 . N 94


-

----------


## Lisaya

.   -   76,    86. 86 " "

 86 " "       ,      , ,      ,    .
    86 " "           .
 86 ,      .     ,   .     , , ,          .
    62-90     
20-60 (76)    
90-20  .
86-62      
  , .  , 
62-86    
51,50-62

----------


## 812

!!!!

----------


## 1589

, ) ,  -                   ? .155  7.1   
       ?     ,  ,           ..       .  -   ( ..    ),      .   (      ,         ) ...         ?    **           .?   ?       ?? 

, ,        ...

----------


## 7272

> 


      .

----------


## 1589

> .


         ,     ...      (     ).              ...  -  ,     ...

----------


## 7272

,         .
   ,    ,        ,       .

----------


## 1589

,      ,

----------


## 812

.     .     ,    ?   ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

,  .    .

----------


## 7272

60%    -,

----------


## Kasik1979

.  ,          ,   .    1-     ?

----------


## Lisaya

.      .  .

----------


## 812

.
  ,   -.      1  ,   .   1  2 .

----------


## 7272

,      ..           .

----------


## Kasik1979

.        .         . -      , ,     ,    ,        ,    ...  ,              ?

----------


## 812

.
,-,         ,   1 .   .  ,    ? .

----------


## Lisaya

,    ,  .  ,    ()       ,  .         ,      ,   .    20 ,     -  .

----------


## 812

.
..   ,    ,           ,   -,   , ?

----------


## 812

> ,  .    .



,-,  .      ,  ,       :Embarrassment: 

1).   .    .        .    ,   .     ?    ???     .  :Frown:     -   ?
2)      .,  ,    ,        ,   ?    !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------


## 812

- , ., , ,, , ,   ..

----------


## Lisaya

.  ,    ,   .  ,   -

----------


## 812

. .

----------


## 17

,        ,      ..   ...        ?       ()    ...         ...          ?...            118   n- .,..    100 + 18   ...        118  ?   ,    ...

----------


## 7272

> 118  ?


. 
      .

----------


## 812

!
      . ,-.
     .      ,      .     , ..     ,    ?   ?        .    -   ?

----------


## Mousy

.
      ,           ,         "",                    2  (      )      .
     ,  ,         .
      ,     ,    .
 :Frown:

----------


## 7272

.   ,     .

----------


## 812

> !
>       . ,-.
>      .      ,      .     , ..     ,    ?   ?        .    -   ?


!
 ,-.  .

----------


## Lisaya

,        ?        ?      -.     ,    .    ,

----------


## 17

, ,  ,    .        ,     4    ,      ...   :       ? ..        -        ,         ?   ,      ,       3  354?  ,      ...

----------


## 812

> ,        ?        ?      -.     ,    .    ,


,    .
.
    ,     .
  -   .,   ..     ,   .. .   10000   .. 18% . 
  8475        .    1525   19.   .
     ?
.

----------


## _

*812!*   1  2010 .        (. 29 . 3 . 149  )   ()          (. 30 . 3 . 149  ).         19  " "?

----------


## Mousy

> .
>   ,   -.      1  ,   .   1  2 .


         ,   1  2      ?

----------


## krisss

(    , ,  , ,  ..)     ?
  .

----------


## Lisaya

354           ,       ,   ,    ,

----------


## 812

> *812!*   1  2010 .        (. 29 . 3 . 149  )   ()          (. 30 . 3 . 149  ).         19  " "?


  ,  .

----------


## 812

> ,   1  2      ?


http://www.mo-koltushi.ru/sovdep/sd007_14.htm

----------


## 812

,  -,          ,        ?     ,         -   ,    ,     ..
   .          . 
,  -!

----------


## 7272

,     - /.

----------


## 812

> ,     - /.


.   .    ?

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## Lisaya

?    ,  -,  !  .

----------


## room111

> ?    ,  -,  !  .


 .

----------


## 812

!

----------


## Mousy

,   .
                ..    , , ,   (   ).         (..        )
    ? (     : :Smilie: )) ,    ,   ,        ,    1       .   +      ,         .
      1   .?

----------


## Lisaya

.        .  ,   ,     .

----------


## 7272

> 1       .


     /        ,     .

----------


## Mousy

> .        .  ,   ,     .


   ,    .    -   ,      ?(
..  -       ,   (     ,   80000(((   - ((().....   .....

----------


## Mousy

,

----------


## Mousy

, ,   . ?

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------


## Mousy

> ,


     (, ,   )  "" - ?  ?
  2016     ,   ?
      ( 2016)       ( ,          ),     ,  ?

----------


## Lisaya

> (, ,   ) "" - ?  ?
>   2016     ,   ?


    ,    . ,   ,   .       .       -  ,          .      ,    354,         .
    :        , ,     ,   ,              .                   .   , .




> ( ,          ),     ,  ?


   ?     ?    354        .       .    ,     :         =    .           .             .

----------


## ulan

,

----------


## 812

> .        .  ,   ,     .


              ,    -           ...  ,   ,    ...
       ,      ...

----------


## 812

.
    .

1.      -        (   1,5):    ,    /    ( ,  , .  -,   ..),                -     .        ,     ..
2.      -      ,  , 1   .. -              ,                         ?
.

----------


## 7272

> 


          ,     .
        ,        .

----------


## 812

..     ? :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## 7272

100%

----------


## 812

> 100%


!!!!

          -  ?

----------


## Lisaya

> 1.     -        (   1,5):   ,   /   ( ,  , .  -,   ..),             -   .


  ,     20 ,  20   90,2.       90,1.  90,9   .      ,          ,      



> 2.     -     , , 1   .. -         ,                 ?


  .
,  ,       ,      .
   ,             .

----------


## 812

> ,     20 ,  20   90,2.       90,1.  90,9   .      ,          ,      
> 
>   .
> ,  ,       ,      .
>    ,             .


    !!!
              .          ,  : ,           .

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------


## 7272

,        .

----------


## 812

> ?


 .
 , ,   ,   .           (  ,   )

----------


## 7272

?

----------


## Lisaya

.        ?    ?

----------


## Kasik1979

. ,       ( ).  :               ,      ,       .             ?    ,        1 ..,         , ..    1 ..   ,     ,    .  :   - 0,0529    1 .. ,   - 0,1314    1 ..       - 95,88.,   - 238,16.,  .   :             ... :Help:       ,      ..,         ""  ,       ...

----------


## 812

> .        ?    ?


.
  .

        ,       .


  ,      ,    14  1  251   , 
         (. 1 . 1.1 . 346.15, . 14 . 1 . 251  ).     , 
     ,   ,       ,   .
  ,    , :
             (),  ()    ;
               .


(. 14 . 1 . 251, . 1.1 . 346.15  ).




       ,        
  , , -      ,
 ,       ,   , 
         ,    
    ,    ,      ;


   " "


          . 
             ,   
      (   ) (. 3 . 1 . 346.15, . 14 . 250  ). 
   ,      ( )    ,    
     (   ) (. 1 . 346.14, . 41  ).
   " "

----------


## Kasik1979

. ,     ,    ?  ,   ,     3 .. ,      3 ..  , ...

----------


## 17

,       ,      ,   100    ,     150 3 (        150  3  11 ).      60      40  ,    ,                   ..  .   ,    100-11=89     .         ,     40         89......

----------


## 17

> . ,       ( ).  :               ,      ,       .             ?    ,        1 ..,         , ..    1 ..   ,     ,    .  :   - 0,0529    1 .. ,   - 0,1314    1 ..       - 95,88.,   - 238,16.,  .   :             ...      ,      ..,         ""  ,       ...


     ,       ,      ,   100    ,     150 3 (        150  3  11 ).      60      40  ,    ,                   ..  .   ,    100-11=89     .         ,     40         89......

----------

,        ,            . ,             (          ).           ,      .      .    ,              ,     - ,   ..   ,      ?       -        ,       ? , ,     .      1-2  2015.      (   ),        . -  ,  ,   ,      ,         ,     . , ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

.  ,   , .
      ,     .           ?   , ,    .
       ,      .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


 -   
   ?

----------

,  ,   ,      ,        ,  . ,    ,   .         , ,   .    ,      ,     .           .      .         ?   .
  .        ?      ,  ?

----------


## Lisaya

.,        .     .
 ,     !   .     ,      .     .    .
   -  .
   ,  ,            .
     ,    20-60    62-90.

----------


## Lisaya

> .,        .     .
>  ,     !   .     ,      .     .    .
>    -  .
>    ,  ,            .
>      ,    20-60    62-90.


,   . .

----------


## Dlyara

,                .       ,             ( 3- ,  ).   .     ,                     .
   !!!

----------


## 7272

138,33   (   ,  ),    30%    .

----------


## _

> ,                .       ,             ( 3- ,  ).   .     ,                     .
>    !!!


   354                  (   )          ..   ()               1 .        !   ,        ! 
   : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...EE%F1%E5%F2%FC

----------


## 88

,        -    ?     76 ?         ?  .. 6290?

    ?  - "            ,      ,      ,    ."   .  ..        ? 
 - " ,    
     27  2011 . N 03-03-06/1/692  ,      ,               ,     ,     . 251       .                ,  . 252  ,     ."

----------


## 88

> ?    ,  -,  !  .


 .    . ..   ,   .

----------


## 88

> *812!*   1  2010 .        (. 29 . 3 . 149  )   ()          (. 30 . 3 . 149  ).         19  " "?


   ,     -  ,      23.12.2009 N 03-07-15/169        . ,   ,  . 29 . 3 . 149  ,  *      ,      * .           ()          (. 30 . 3 . 149  ).

      . 1.          -      . 2.   ,    -    , ,   .       ,            .         ? - .

----------


## 7272

> ..


     ,     .
         .

----------


## 88

> ,     .
>          .


  ,            , ..        .      .  
         .       .    ,             ,   ?         .    /    ,      . ,     .       ,  -  .   ,     -   (  - "- " )     -  ,   ..     ,     .  ,    2   -    ,     .         .      ,  ,   .,     .

----------


## room111

-     5  2013 . N 03-07-14/6462                    

  ,   , , -,      ,      ,     ,   .  -        ,     .

   ,   ,        ,     ,     .

 ,  ,   ,    ,     ,         ,     ,    .

         ()         .

,       ,  ()  ,      ()    ,   ()  ()         .    (),     /    .

,   ,  ()         ,  ()      .,  ()    ,  .

----------


## room111

:

  (90 .) 1 000 000  
    (20,26 .) 900 000
   - 100 000 

   1 200 000   .

----------


## 88

.     ,   . ,        -  , ,  .     -       ,       .      ,      .          -  ?          ,  ? ..        ?     .
    ?           ,       .        ,         .

----------


## 88

> :
> 
>   (90 .) 1 000 000  
>     (20,26 .) 900 000
>    - 100 000 
> 
>    1 200 000   .


  ,    6290 - 1 000 000 -    .     - 900 000,  .. .     19-,      60.         ( -    !),  -    ,   /     ,        .

----------


## 88

(),     /    .

  .          ?

----------


## room111

> -  ?          ,  ? ..        ?     .


        ,              .          ,      .       ,    ,   .

  -    (   )       /   .         (    60   )

----------


## room111

> ,    6290 - 1 000 000 -    .     - 900 000,  .. .     19-,      60.         ( -    !),  -    ,   /     ,        .


  .         (90)   ,     (20 .) 
   ,          . 
   ,     500 000  ,          500 000
                .
 ,         -   .

  ,   ...

----------


## 88

,  .    ,    .  .       ? ..      ?  ? 
      ,       .      3  ,   - ?           .       , ..     ,    .   -   ?        ?

----------


## 88

> .         (90)   ,     (20 .) 
>    ,          . 
>    ,     500 000  ,          500 000
>                 .
>  ,         -   .
> 
>   ,   ...


   .     ,   .   ..

----------


## room111

1  2015.xls

----------


## 88

-        ?     ?      -   - ?          ?

----------


## 88

*room111*,   .   ,   .62      ?       -      -   ?

----------


## 88

> -        ?     ?      -   - ?          ?


   -     05.07.2010 N 03-07-11/285
,      ()          ,    ** ,       . 30 . 3 . 149  .


..         .      -    2-  3- ?

----------


## Lisaya

.   , .    .      ,      .
   .
  900 ,   1000(     ).    100.  ? ,        900,     1000?      ?    ? 
900   ,   , 900   .  100     . 100   76,       .
   900  , 1000  ,    1000,    76       .
        .       .      ,       19      .
, ,     !  .
,      !        ,       .

----------


## room111

*m'm,*  ,      .      ,    - .




> .         (90)   , ** (20 .) 
>    ,          . 
>    ,     500 000  ,          500 000
>                 .
>  ,         -   .

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,    , ,    ,      .   174

----------


## room111

> *m'm,*  ,      .      ,    - .


  . m'm,          ?   . 
      /  .     .

----------


## Lisaya

(   )   2 . 2   149  .    .    .    .         .   -    .  ,    ,   19 .       .   19     .  ,  ,  ,       .   .     ,  .
   . .     ,    .       , ,      .        .          19 ,    68 .     .  ,     .     .  ,    .  .

----------


## Lisaya

*room111*,      .        !, ,        " "   ,      . 62- 90, (  )  , 20-60   , 76   -62 ,  .  60-76  .  ,     ,      60 , .      ,      ,   . ,   ,          .

----------


## room111

> . .     ,    .       , ,      .        .          19 ,    68 .     .  ,  *   .*     .  ,    .  .


       ,    .      .           .         
  30__23,5_25,68_28,37.xls

----------


## room111

.....      
         -

----------


## Lisaya

.  .         ,

----------


## room111



----------

.  .      .   -  6%.          62.1 -  90.1.   20   (.10,60,68,69,70,76..).        90.02.         ,      ?
 .

----------


## 7272

.

    40%?

----------

> .
> 
>     40%?


,        ,       ..   ? -   ..

----------

> .
> 
>     40%?


     ?)

----------


## Lisaya

?
    ,   .

----------


## 7272

> ,   .


 ,    :



> -  6%.

----------


## Lisaya

:Smilie:

----------

> ?
>     ,   .


,     .

----------

62-62, ?

----------


## Lisaya

> 62-62, ?


  ?
  62-90

----------


## 88

*m'm*,    ,      . -         .  
1.        12 .  ,  .. ,  ,  ,   ,       ?   6290    1 -    - 50 .,  - 52 ..  . 
2.            ?.   20       -   ,   ?  
3.      (  ).       ?    ,      .      - , .    - ,   .      -  .  ..       ,   ,       ? ..   ,      -  ?
4.   /           ,     -   ?        ?

----------


## 88

?:
1.         1 - 62,190,1 -   - 50 .   6290 -   (   ?) - 52 . *  ..*
2.     - 2060 -   15 ., 2060 -    - 6 .,    - 2060 -    - ,   ?  
3.   - 2060 -    (      - , , ?   - ) -53 . 1 .   ?
4.      - , , ,  - 2670, 69, 60

----------


## Lisaya

> 1.        12 .  ,  .. ,  ,  ,   ,       ?   6290    1 -    - 50 .,  - 52 ..  .


  ,    .      ,   .  ,     .
  3 : ,   1 ,  ,      .   ,     .  .    ,                



> 20


     ,  9 10.



> ?


882 , 731    2,8.



> 


,   (  ),    
      . .         ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

> - 2060 -   15 ., 2060 -   - 6 .,   - 2060 -    - ,   ?


,       ,   



> 1 .   ?


   354 ,

----------

> ?
>   62-90


m'm,     )         ?        ,    62.1  90.1.         50 (51) -  62.1. ,  ,       ..    .   ,    ,      (    ).      ,     .   ,      .
P.S.     ,           .       .   ?

----------



----------


## Lisaya

?



> 1.        1 - 62,190,1 -   - 50 . 6290 -   (   ?) - 52 .   ..
> 2.     - 2060 -   15 ., 2060 -   - 6 .,   - 2060 -    - ,   ? 
> 3.   - 2060 -    (      - , , ?   - ) -53 . 1 .   ?
> 4.     - , , ,  - 2670, 69, 60


   .

----------


## zas77

> .   -  6%.


,  - . ,     ,    ,   6%   ,    -  15%.

, ,      6%. 
   ,    6%   ,     .

  ?




> ,        ,       ..   ? -   ..


  ,     6%?

----------

> ,  - . ,     ,    ,   6%   ,    -  15%.
> 
> , ,      6%. 
>    ,    6%   ,     .
> 
>   ?


 .   2015.    (    )        .     /  ,     .   6% )

----------


## zas77

> 2015.           .     /  ,     .   6% )


      ,      (   )   ?

----------


## _

> .   2015.    (    )        .     /  ,     .   6% )


!     ,             ?  ,            .           ?

----------

> !     ,             ?  ,            .           ?


    .      .         .      .  ..)

----------

,     6%?[/QUOTE]

       ,    62.1  90.1.         50 (51) -  62.1. ,  ,       ..    .   ,    ,      (    ).      ,     .   ,      .

        6%

----------

1        . (     ).  15%   ..
   1    ,    15%   !

----------

. :
"..   ,   ,         62  90 . .
       ? , ,         . ..       ,     ,      76  86,   50 (51)  76.
     20.
   20     86 -  86  20.
       ,       ,  ,   .
   62  90 -      .   , ,         ...          ."
-     ,    :Frown:

----------


## 7272

.   ,    ,     ,         . .62 .90   .

----------


## 7272

,      .
86       .

----------

> ,      .
> 86       .


,       Google "        ,      ?" -     buhonline,      ,   .     .  ,       ..

----------


## 7272

,     .    ,    ,         ,                .
   .
     -     .

----------

> .


     "       ,    62.1  90.1.         50 (51) -  62.1. ,  ,       ..    .   ,    ,      (    ).    ,     .   ,     ."      ?             ?

----------


## 7272

.90.2 .20; 10; 60; 68; 69; 70  ..       

.90.9  .

----------


## Lisaya

62-90.    .    30  31       .

----------


## Byh YK

!!    . , ,       .    .       .      ???

----------


## 7272

-  - ,      .

----------


## 88

- .  ,     ,      ,  , -  .   76 .   , ..         .  ..        ,   -   ,           ,          .      - ,   .             .   ,       ..   -      ,    .   - . -          .    ,       .   76      ,     - "           .     ,         :  20  60           ;  62  90-1    ".     ,       (    ) .  ,      ,       ,  -   - ?
  ? -,   76  ,        ?

----------


## 7272

*88*,      ,        .
  ,         ,          ,     ,    -    (    ).
    ,   ,    .

----------


## room111

. 
     - .   ,       ,      ,         .         ,   / .   -   76.
     /      .

----------


## room111

...   :
             ,     .     .

              -  ,   ,    (, , , )                         .

  -                   ,       .

   ( )  ,  ,       , ..       ,     .         ,      ,      . ,  ,     ,      ,       .

                      - .    ,                 (         ,   ).  ,             . 

  ,         ,         ? 
       .

----------


## room111

,    :
    (  )       27.11.2015 .  .
   . 247     (   )           ,         .   ,     ,     . 25  .    ,   . 1 . 252  .
  ,       ,      ,  . 14 . 1  . 2 . 251  .
 ,         ( ),     ,       ,  . 25  .
  ,     ,               ,     ,     . 251       .                ,  . 252  ,      (     27  2011 .  03-03-06/1/692).
 9 . 1 . 251   ,            (  ),  ,   ()          ,      ,      ,  ,   ()    ,   ()  ,          ,   ()        .      ,     .
 ,       -                    ,        ,      (     10.02.2010 .  03-11-06/2/16).

----------


## 88

> *88*,      ,        .
>   ,         ,          ,     ,    -    (    ).
>     ,   ,    .


    .

----------


## 88

,       .      .  - .      ,          ?   ,   ,     ,      . ,        .        .                ,       . .. ,   / -    ?   -      (     ?).       ,        .            1 .?      ?
                        -    ,      .     .    ,       .    -   (, ),      ?        .    .       ..              .   -   ,        (-   29.04.11     ).  "8)  -      , (190-)".     190-  ,  "9)    (  - ) - ,    (),                          " .            -     .          ?          ,               .      -     (  ,  )     - "12)   ,  -      ,      ,     , ,     , ". ,         .               ,        ?  ..       ,    ,    -      .      ?   190-   -   ,  ,  .   - , ,  -  ?  -.          -  .       ?         , ,   .        ,   -.
         ,      ,        .       ,        .         .      ,       ?              (  )       ,          ?     ?         ,    .     .              ,        .

----------


## Lisaya

.  .      ,       .
      ,     ()  ,    .   , ,        ,     .       ,        .
   :   . ,     ,   .
 ,       -   !.

----------


## Lisaya

?   .

----------


## Lisaya

> - .   ,       ,      ,


,          .     .     .       . ,

----------


## room111

> ,          .     .     .       . ,

----------


## Lisaya

346.17.     
( .    21.07.2005 N 101-)

1.                  ()  ,    (, )  ()  , *    ()   * ( ).

    .  ,  .   .       ,    .   ?   .      ,     -.     .    .      ,   ?   .  , .

----------


## 88

"  , ,        ,     "

      .       ,   ?     ,          .   ,     (, ....)     ?      (  )    .     . 

       -      ,      .           ( ).    , ..      ,        . (         )     ,       (,   ),   .      ,            ?     .   ,   ,      ,      .     ,      ?   ,  -  .             -  ?

----------


## 88

> 346.17.     
> ( .    21.07.2005 N 101-)
> 
> 1.                  ()  ,    (, )  ()  , *    ()   * ( ).
> 
>     .  ,  .   .       ,    .   ?   .      ,     -.     .    .      ,   ?   .  , .



   .       .    .   .        .           .   ,    -        ,            .   .   .        .                ,   .          .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,       (,   ),


      ?  ,   ,     ,,       ?    ,  .    .     ,        .
     .



> 


   -     .       .      .            .                    .   ,      ,      ? 
       ,       ,      .   .

----------


## 7272

> .                    .   ,      ,      ?


     ,   .

----------


## 88

,   - .       ,      . -      .        ,        .     2015 .     .        ?       ,      "  ".       .     ,    .            2015 . .       ,       .               .
                   .              -    ,     ..,      ,    .        .   "      **,     ".  ,   ,  .  "     *,     * ,        ."  -  ,  .     ,   ,       .      -   .      .       .      .       .      -  .     -     .   -    ,     - .     ,      .        .   -     ,   .   500 .  ,    500 .    ,    .      ,       .    .  .   ,      . ,  .   ..      ,       .      -       ,         .    -      ,          ,   -    .              --.                 .   -  ?                  ?          .

----------


## Lisaya

,     .  ,  .         ,    ,      .         .     ,   - .  -,

----------


## child_of_heaven

. , , .     1 8.3.  ,   ,    .    ,          ,   / ,  .      ,           ,         ?

----------


## zas77

> ???


         (,   ""),        .

----------


## zas77

*m'm*, ,      ?     ,       ? ,    .

----------


## Europa

> .   ,    ,     ,         . .62 .90   .


 .        .      .      "" .             .        ,                44-46        .        .62- 90        ?                       .       ?     -  ,           86   76,   62-90     .   ?                 .    1 ,   .      " ",       ?    :
  -   -62 90- 100 (  .. -70,  20, . -10)             .     (  ).
 -    51 62 61 ( .. - 40,  15 ,  - 6) (          )
 -   20  60,70,71  .. 
   20    90     . 
    90   .  ,        ....

----------


## Europa

:
 62.01  76 -   10
  /  51.  62 - 6 (    )
            5 ( .. 2.     , 3 -  ) - .76  90.01 2-   ,  76  10-3. 
     10   2   .                .   10      ? 
        .        ?

----------


## 7272

*Europa*,   ,   ,        ,     ,   .  ,      .   .



> .


      ,   "", " "

----------


## 7272

> 10   2   .                .   10      ?


      ,  ,   ..,        ?     ,         "",      .
,      ,     .

----------


## room111

. 
 ,            -         90.01.1 .  86       .       .      .       -   249 . 
     ,        ,       .     ,               .

    .
      :
     .    /          - (- , - , - )    .    .          ,    .
    ,      .    ,    -      .    ,          .
    ( )    ,   ,    ,            .
,          :

----------


## room111

,      ,        .

----------


## Europa

> .


  "".    . 



> ,


    .                   .        .         .   ""  ,   ,     .              .       ,      . 



> ,               .


        (      170) ,        -.  .   ,   .. 2   . 



> 249 .


     ?  :        ,      (, )   ,     ()  .      ?               ,       .        .       3       ,             2.   .          ?       3.   .     450 .,         2  .          450.    ? 




> ,          :


   .    ,   : () , ()    ..        .   .       51        .        .  .       .




> ,   "", " "


         ?       62 ?      1,5,    800  .       ... ,            700    .





> ,  ,   ..,        ?


   ,        ,     .

----------


## Europa

> ,            -         90.01.1 .  86       .


   03-03-06/1/530  09.10.2012   .    .
   : 
           ,    (. 4.1 . 2 . 44  )      , ,  ,   ,   .      ,       (          ,     ).            ,    ,      (   -  ).   . 7 . 155             .                 ?
 . 1 . 1.1 . 346.15         ,   . 251  .   ,   . 14 . 1 . 251    01.01.2012    ,     ,      ,        ,      . ,                  (           ).

 .  ,            ,  ,     .          (          ,        ).       .




> ,      ,        .


    . 

   :
             .             .            .    ,         .           (       )    ,         ?
1  2017 

      :
                ,    ,          ,    .
  ,       ,            ,            .
 :
     ( - )            ,           (. 1 . 153, . 2 . 154  ).               ,   ,     (. 10 . 155  ).
          ,          (. 1 . 156  , . 29       ,      13.08.2006 N 491).
   . 1 . 162         ,         ,       ,  .      ( )     (   )           ()     ,            ,        ,          (. 2 . 162  ).
          ,            . 

 . 5    06.12.2011 N 402- "  " ( -  N 402-)      :
1)   ;
2) ;
3) ;
4)    ;
5) ;
6) ;
7)    ,     .
   . 8 . 3  N 402-,    - , , ,           ,      ()   .
                ,    ,         ,    .
 ,           ,                  (. 4.1 . 2 . 44  ).  ,  ,         ,                (     30.06.2016 N 05-8526/16   N 41-86530/2015,      30.05.2017   N 13-14455/2016).
         -  ,      31.10.2000 N 94,    86 " ".          , ,   "   :      (.. ,  "- :    ", N 9,  2015 .)".
                          ,       ,   ,              .
,  ,              ,  ,  ,              62 "    " (. 3  9/99 " ")



  ""-   ,  ""- .

----------

